# Some of my pics..



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

*On one of our passion flower vines. I've had these vines three years and they have never produced any passion fruit. This year, my first year of beekeeping, I have counted 6 fruit thus far








this is what I started with








This is what I currently have








Under the hood







*


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Nice! My wife ordered a Passiflora caerulea through the mail and planted it in Albuquerque in the 70's. The experts told her it couldn't survive there, but it thrived on a south-facing cinderblock wall.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Barry, that's odd I thought the did better in a warm climate. Do you remember why they said they wouldn't survive?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

That vine grows wild around here. When it gets going in the hay fields and you run over all of the fruits it sounds like packing bubble wrap.................pop pop pop pop.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder if that's why they are also called may pops? :scratch: 
Have you ever eaten any of them? I hear they are excellent to make drinks with.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought may pops were worn out tires?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

beehaving said:


> Barry, that's odd I thought the did better in a warm climate. Do you remember why they said they wouldn't survive?


The altitude and the winters as I recall. Over a mile high and winter lows in the 20's or below.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Never eaten one, did not know they were edible.

May pops are what we call a car tire that might not make it much longer........."it may pop and it may not":lpf::lpf:


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

See there, another TN good ol boy knows what a may pop is


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Barry - 
I guess when I think of New Mexico I automatically think warm. I didn't consider elevation. Apparently I'm not very familiar with the area. 

G3, David - That's some funny stuff right there. I'm gonna have to use that sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

David LaFerney said:


> I thought may pops were worn out tires?


That took me a sec .


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a passion vine like that also. It has bloomed a good bit this year and there is a large hornet that has been polinating it everytime it blooms. But, I have never saw any fruit. I didn't know it made any.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

Would you mind me using the second picture over at a woodworking site? I want to get into router detail on those finger grooves.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks! Need any for your site?? :thumbsup:


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

The photo of the bee on the passion flower is gorgeous!1


----------

